# LG 55EG9100 ‑ 55" 3D Curved OLED Smart TV



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Have had a LG 55EG9100 ‑ 55" 3D Curved OLED Smart TV for about 3 week and so far are loving it. Mated the 9100 to an equally great Bose SoundTouch 130 HTS (Soundbar). Absolutely, not your fathers Bose product!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

1953 said:


> Have had a LG 55EG9100 ‑ 55" 3D Curved OLED Smart TV for about 3 week and so far are loving it. Mated the 9100 to an equally great Bose SoundTouch 130 HTS (Soundbar). Absolutely, not your fathers Bose product!


Congrats! I saw one of those recently and the picture quality was great. I thought the blacks were exceptional. :up:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

would be more interesting to hear about video part, what source, PQ, etc
sound system is secondary part for TV, lets get to main purpose of TV


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Too bad it doesn't have HDR.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> Too bad it doesn't have HDR.


HDR is only applicable to 4K content so it likely isn't worth the extra price to the consumer to get 4K players/sources to be downscaled to 1080p to take advantage of the tech.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

mutelight said:


> HDR is only applicable to 4K content so it likely isn't worth the extra price to the consumer to get 4K players/sources to be downscaled to 1080p to take advantage of the tech.


Interestingly, Stuart on the SS Blog said that HDMI 2.0a (which adds HDR) was required, at least when using a c61k.

I know some folks at AVSForum that have the version of my LG without HDR are pretty steamed.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> Interestingly, Stuart on the SS Blog said that HDMI 2.0a (which adds HDR) was required, at least when using a c61k.
> 
> I know some folks at AVSForum that have the version of my LG without HDR are pretty steamed.


My point was that HDR isn't really necessary on a 1080p panel, which the OP has.

HDCP 2.2 is required for the C61K to output 4K streams though.


----------

